# Which nootropics to cope with benzo or phenibut withdrawal?



## Naked Ape (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi all,
I use benzo (lorazepam) and more rarely phenibut ( I actually started phenibut to try to quit benzo but I suspect it is even worse). 
I don’t use them daily only sometimes in the weekend.
The day afters I feel a bit depressed, more anxious and paranoid than usual.

What kind of nootropics can help to relieve this situation?
I already use some magnesium and passion flower.
I wonder if nicotinamide, taurine or anything else can give a substantial help?
Also do you think it gives a worse withdrawal taking 0.5 milligram of lorazepam two days in a row or 0.5 milligram of lorazepam one day and the following 750 milligram of phenibut (well maybe I should be my own guinea pig
but if I can avoid unpleasant situation it would be much better) ?

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

What about pharmagaba?

Contrary to what other experts have said on this forum, it does actually work.


----------



## Naked Ape (Apr 5, 2010)

renski said:


> What about pharmagaba?
> 
> Contrary to what other experts have said on this forum, it does actually work.


Ok thanks.
The best notropic I have ever tried is L-theanine, have you ever tried it?
If so how would you compare L-theanine with pharmagaba?


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Naked Ape said:


> Ok thanks.
> The best notropic I have ever tried is L-theanine, have you ever tried it?
> If so how would you compare L-theanine with pharmagaba?


I've read somewhere that it's stronger then L-theanine, which I have tried before, but with other ingredients, so I can't give an accurate comparison.

It's only really effective for me if I take it before bed, because I generally feel good the next day, but if I take it during the day it makes me too groggy to concentrate on anything. Might be fine for you though..

---

That said I've only been taking it daily for 3 days now, prior to that I've only tried it on odd occasions and it's always hit me hard.


----------



## Naked Ape (Apr 5, 2010)

renski said:


> I've read somewhere that it's stronger then L-theanine, which I have tried before, but with other ingredients, so I can't give an accurate comparison.
> 
> It's only really effective for me if I take it before bed, because I generally feel good the next day, but if I take it during the day it makes me too groggy to concentrate on anything. Might be fine for you though..
> 
> ...


Well it sounds pretty good.
Besides calming you down does it affect your mood in any other positive or negative way, like for instance making you feeling happier or sadder or anything else?


----------



## micmac28 (May 30, 2010)

Also consider chamomile and valerian root. I think I read a study saying that Valerian was just as effective as Valium at reducing anxiety.


----------

